# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ç'mendoni për Bleona Qeretin?

## blondina

Bleona Qereti eshte bere e njohur edhe me shume kohet e fundit
neper restorantet e shqiptareve ne Gjermani. Mendimi  im per te eshte..................spo jap fare po jua le te tjereve. Ju uroj argetim te kendshem. :macka e bardhe:

----------


## bayern

NUK ME PELQEN........
AJO S'ESHTE NJE KENGETARE QE ME TEHEQ....THJESHT SE ZHVISHET NE SKENE E PELQEJN ROBT....

----------


## Alesia

tANI NJE CIK ZHVISHET POR MES ME I HONGER HAKUN ENE KUR KENO NAI HER BUKUR, KA ZON TE BUKUR QENIA, POR NUK PO E LENE REHAT: aLBUMI I FUNDIT ME DUKET TITULLOHET:Sme behet vone, se se len rehat dynjaja pranaj......

----------


## Enkela B.

as njehernukme ka pelqyer dhe as sot nuk me pelqen, as nje kenge e saj nuk eshte e bukur.
e di si thojne 'mendja eshte nje grusht miza, po i lezhove hec e mbledhi ma, se nuk mblidhen''

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Bleona asht shume e mire,si shpirt e bukur me talent.....ka nje ze shume te mire i love her.............per ma shume per te shkoni ketu.......www.bleonaqereti.com

----------


## shigjeta

Bleona mund te kete shume gjera te bukura por vetem ze te bukur nuk mund te them se ka.  Me pak fjale me duket nje kengetare e dobet qe perpiqet ta kompesoj mungesen e zerit me gjeste, veshje etj

----------


## BlondiE_18

as mua sme pelqen Bleona...njesoj si adelina edhe ajo...te dyja kot fare...

----------


## barbygirl

per mendimin tim nuk eshte dhe aq e keqe si kengetare po si shum ka evoluar keshtu nga menyra e te veshurit ndonje dite do e shofim fare fare me duket :P lol

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Mua me pelqen shume zeri Bleona Qerretit. Kengen "era" e ka shume te bukur. Mesa po shoh, parafolsit e kane vleresuar Bleonen nga pamja fizike, ajo eshte dicka qe i perket Bleones personalisht. Kenget i ka te bukura.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## malli

nuk me pelqen , i duket vetja kushedi se kush eshte

----------


## Enkela B.

blondie 18 bleona nuk ehste si adelina, por ja ka kaluar adelines.
se tash adelina ka ra pak, u know veshet si ma mir. me duket se ka zan mend. :buzeqeshje: )
ju pershendes

----------


## Agim Doçi

Të nderuar BASHKËFORUMAS,
Duhet të sqaroj diçka në lidhje me Bleona Qerretin!
Ajo nuk e ka zërin (vokalin) e Lejdina Celos, apo të Rovena Dilos, të Aurela Gaçes apo të Divës Mira Konçi! Kjo është e vërtetë! Por ajo ka një MERITË të veçantë - dashurinë dhe respektin për KËNGËN dhe për PUBLIKUN! Ju betohem se të gjitha çka fiton i bën veshje, që të mund të dalë sa më hijshëm në skenë! Unë para 5 viteve as që doja të shkruaja asnjë këngë për "këngëtaren" Bleona! Por krejt rastësisht jam takuar me prindërit e saj të nderuar (babai oficer rendi, ndërsa nëna pa punë). Më kërkuan të angazhohem dhe të shkruaj për Bleonën këngë!!!! U zura pak a shumë ngusht, sepse nuk kisha asnjë të drejtë të paragjykoja Bleonën si këngëtare! Ajo është e çmendur pas këngës dhe ka një pasion marramendës që të këndojë tema të veçanta! U PREMTOVA PRINDËRVE të Bleonës, duke vlersuar në praninë e tyre BUKURINË FEMËRORE të saj (shalët e gjata dhe gjinjtë pa silikon). Në prezencë të prindërve u thashë : UNË MENDOJ QË BLEONA TË KËNDOJË PORNO - KËNGËN! Ranë dakord me mua. Bëra ALBUMIN e parë me kompozitorin e talentuar Edmond Zhulali. E titulluam mbi bazën e një poezie timen "S'më behet vonë!", pastaj i kam shkruar shumë tekste të tjera si psh:
Nëse më don fort
Mos më lër të iki!
Në krah më shtërngo
Sa t'më dalë shpirti!...

Mbamë ashtu ngroht
deri në mëngjes!
Nëse më do fort
Puthmë të mos vdes! et.etj...

Më pas i shklrova dhjetra këngë të tjera, të cilat kanëpatur sukses për temat që trajton si psh:

Sy të trishtuar
pa horizont!
Vajza që hypin
Në Benz vagabond! etj...
Ik mëso si dashurohet!

Tani ju do të thoni "mirë, mirë more xhaxhi Gimi, po pse kaq këngë të bukura për Bleonën?? Ajo nuk ka dhe aq zë!!!?..." 
E keni gabim! Ajo ka zë, dhe shpejt do dalë me një album të ri që 
e kemi titulluar: "TI NUK MERR VESHT NGA DASHURIJA!"

Teksti është si mëposhtë:

Hiqmu qafe me mashtrime!
Se modern nuk mund të jesh 
Nuk bën pjesë në jetën time
sytë e tu kanë vetëm epsh.

Asnjë vajzë nuk të afrohet
Sepse ti je thjesht rrugaç!
Ik mëso si dashurohet
Hik! Largohu! Stë përkas!

Ik mëso si dashurohet
Por ta dish nuk është e lehtë
Po të bëhesh ti Romeo
Edhe unë bëhem Zhulietë


Të urrej apo të dua!!!                                  
Ky nuk është problemi jot!
Janë pa vlerë paratë e tua
Dhe ato smë joshin dot!

Dhe gjithë jetën do të pres
Që tmë vij veç endrra ime
Ti rrugaçi i pa shpres
Mos më mbush kot me premtime!!!


Agim Doçi

Ju përshëndes të gjithëve!

----------


## Enkela B.

po mire pasion mund ta kete kengen, po do me te ba me zor me e dasht apo?? disi kshtu.

----------


## blondina

o xhaxhi Gimi faleminderit per sqarimin dhe kjo kenga e fundit i pershtatet asaj sidomos nga veshja.Sa per rrobat i blen shume shtrenjt tek dyqani" SEX-SHOP" 

PERSHENDETJE TE PERZEMERTA Blondina

----------


## Enkela B.

heheheh
kenga e fundit e saja quhet 'ik meso te dashurosh' apo jo?
dhe nuk e di se pse po me kenge koti qe ehste smund te kete.

----------


## Mos_moreee

hahaha enkela b...
une e kam taku ihere kte bleonen,iii c'tangerllikse.i ishte rrit menia si shume.kengetare si ajo ka ne cdo lagje,jo per gje...edhe per bukuri,amon mo...se hunden si skenderbeu e ka...apo sqep shqionje plake,si ka pase qene ajo shprehja??  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Tironsja

Po jap dhe un mendimin tim.
Bleona Qerreti mund te jet gjithshka,por kengetare KURRE.
Njeriu nuk behet kengetar nga dashuria qe ka per kengen.
Z.Agim e kan imponuar ne nje fare menyre prinderit e Bleones, per te shkruar kenge per te ,sepse sic e tha dhe vet s'ka pas asnjiher deshire te shkruaj kenge per Bleonen.
Pra Bleona ka dha "fatin" qe ne budallalliqet e saj eshte e ndihmuar nga prinderit.
Tipit te saj i shkon vetem zanati "kamarieres" ne klubet e nates me veshje sexi.
Mbi te gjitha un do ju siguroja qe Ajo nuk ka edukat dhe kultur.
Neper tavolinat e klubeve ku ulet mbizoteron vetem fjalori rruges.
Artist te ben talenti dhe jo ........

----------


## Dreri

Ndersa une ...do thoja se para se te hapja kete faqe isha i sigurte qe do lexoja keto qe u thane me siper te kete "kengetare"
Opinioni im do ishte , per cdo njeri qe merret me nje dege cfardo te artit, se pari duhet te kete kulture, autoritet, te beje figure  qe ti pershtatet deges mbi te cilen varet. Bleona njihet nga larg qe eshte femer e llastuar, fodulle, qe nuk eshte kengetare qe te kapi as nivelin mesatar qe te kete emer (sot ndodhin cudira, disa merhuma-e bejne buje sikur te jene vertet dikush)  
Per Agimin do thoja se teksti i kenges "nuk me behet vone " eshte i arrire por do duhej ta kendonte ndonje tjeter qe te mos harrohej....Pastaj  nje "yll" te kendoje restoranteve pak si paradoks ky.  Kjo kategori artistesh mua me duken "efugjat buke"
...............    pershendetje te gjithve

----------


## Agim Doçi

Nuk e keni keq, por njeriu ka një të drejtë të sillet në jetë si ia pret "qypi i vet". Nëse merremi me këtë temë vetëm "për të kaluar kohën" asgjë të keqe nuk ka! Por nëse duam të kuptojmë se ku qëndron vlera e këngës dhe ku qëndron vlera e interpretuesit, unë pak a shumë si krijues me një përvojë mbi 30 vjeçare në këngën e muzikës së lehtë, deklaroj se tekstet e mija që i këndon Bleona me muzikë të Zhulalit, krejt ndryshe mund të tingëllonin nën interpretimin e Lejdina Celos apo të Anita Bitrit, të Aurela Gaçes apo Luiza Ikonomit! Po ja ç'ti bësh!!! Ajo vjen e më gjen këtu ku jam, dhe unë nuk mund t'i them: - Hik, se ty nuk të bëj këngë!....
Tani kaanë ardhur kohë të vështira! Një mbretëreshë e poezisë së këngës quhet Zhuljana Jorganxhi, e cila nga Triestja (Italy) më shkruan plot trishtim që "ka mbetur e vetmuar dhe e ndarë nga kënga(!!!).." 
Zhuljana Jorganxhiun - që unë e dua si motër dhe si një nga MË TË AFTAT AUTORE të këngës shqiptare, pra "NUK KA TREG" për të shpalosur vlerat e saja si krijuese, kjo është fatkeqësi dhe fakt tepër i hidhur! KU JANË KËNGËTARËT????? Pse ata kanë humbru lidhjet me autorët prestigjiozë????? Ndaj dalin në arenë këngëtarë me nivele që lënë për të dëshiruar! Dhe ky është fakt! Ama fakt i hidhur!
Dëgjoj këngë tepër të dobta që emetohen nga Radio të ndryshme private dhe nga "jevgjitët" e muzikës sonë! Në këtë atmosferë mjerane, personalisht jam përpjekur të mos nxjerr nga duart e mija tekste të dobta dhe pa mesazh! Punë tjetër i këndon Bleona apo Makarona! Ekonomija e tregut nuk ka mëshirë për askend! Unë sapo kam përfunduar një ALBUM POETIK për DIVËN Anna OXA! dHE MOS KUJTONI SE tekstet që i kam shkruar kanë ndonji të veçantë në krahasim me ato që ia kam "shitur" Bleonës! UNË JAM UNË! Për mbyllje po u nis një tekst të shkruar mbrëmë:

Dhunë, narkomani, terrorizëm e diku bombradohet
Metropolet gri mbas drogimit po flenë!
ço gjë në Kohën e Pakohësisë po evoluohet
si dinasourët drejt zhdukjes po vemë!........

Agimi

----------


## ^VJOSA^

hahaha Bleona mendjemadhe,,,e shifja gjithmon kur priste autobusin e kinostudjos,,, harrova tani iken me mercedes ajo se ka kap malet me dore...

Te ka lezet shpirti kur shef Parashqevi Simakun ,,,ka arrit majat dhe eshte dikush qe ja vlen te permendet ,,skam pare ndonje foto te saj un si ne internet ne webpage dhe ne skene te ekspozoje pjeset e trupit,, Bleona me mire te shkoje te ekspozoje per pb,,,

----------

